# Hey Fairly new TT owner here



## Alli TT 180 (May 11, 2009)

Hey, owned my TT now for nearly 5 months and been loving it so far. Been to Isle of man several times now and just absued and enjoyed the unrestricted roads there. Handles like a dream  
Having the usual clutch probs at the moment, bit of a dampner.
Off to live in Germany for a few years nect week so will be going to Nurburgring with her and seeing how well she is on that.

Catches laters


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Alli TT 180 said:


> Hey, owned my TT now for nearly 5 months and been loving it so far. Been to Isle of man several times now and just absued and enjoyed the unrestricted roads there. Handles like a dream
> Having the usual clutch probs at the moment, bit of a dampner.
> Off to live in Germany for a few years nect week so will be going to Nurburgring with her and seeing how well she is on that.
> 
> Catches laters


Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Will be nice taking her round the ring

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , would love to go the ring. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

